# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته های پیراپزشکی!

## Masood11

سلام
با توجه به تموم شدن کنکور 94 و ناامیدی بعضی از نتایجشون، تصمیم گرفتم که این تاپیکو بزنم تا هر کس اطلاعی از وضعیت سختی و حقوق و... رشته های پیراپزشکی(کلن رشته های تاپ غیر از دندون و پزشکی و دارو!!) داره، به اشتراک بزاره! واسه دیقه نودم نزاشتمش و گفتم زود تاپیکو بزنم که ذهنیتا با روند عادی شکل بگیره نه عجله ای!
ممکنه خیلیا بگن پیرا پزشکی چیه و... ولی خودتون فک کنید، حداقل سالی 800تا پزشک تربیت میشه!(با توجه به ظرفیت دانشگاها و البته دست پایین!) اطراف خودتون اونا رو میبینید!!؟

امیدوارم تاپیک رونق بگیره!


پ ن:رشته ای به ذهنتون رسید که تو نظرسنجی نیست و باید باشه بگید!

----------


## shaahin

ایولا تایپک خیلی خوبیه ، من بعد از سه سال کنکور دادن و پدر خودمو درآوردن در این زمینه ها !! به یه سری اطلاعات نسبتا خوب و دقیق در زمینه یه سری رشته ها رسیدم گفتم بگم شاید به درد بعضی ها بخوره.
هوشبری : پارسال یکی از صمیمی ترین دوستام که میانگین تراز کانونش 6300 بود رتبه 5000 منطقه دو آورد و رفت این رشته در دانشگاه تهران ، الان به جان خودم همش در حال شکر گزاری به خاطر قبول نشدن در رشته پزشکی ، و در حال افسوس خوردن به خاطر قبول نشد در فیزیوتراپی ، اینو بعد از دو ترم رفتن به دانشگاه تهران !! و آشنایی با کلی استاد و دانشگاه و رشته داره میگه ، در زمینه در آمد هم میگه شما خیلی کار بلد باشی میتونی تا مرز 7 الی 6 میلیون در ماه در آمد داشته باشی و حداقل هم 2 الی 3 تومن هست ، بعد شما میتونی در ارشد و دکترا هم در رشته ای غیر از رشته ی هوشبری مثل تغذیه و.... ادامه تحصیل بدی و در عین حال کار هوشبری هم انجام بدی و بری جلو. 
در رابطه با سایر رشته های پیرا هم میدونم ، اگه به نظرتون به دردتون میخوره بگید تا بگم اگرهم نه که ببخشید که خوب نبود ،امیدوارم روزی این علاقه و هیجان کاذب در مورد سه رشته ی تاپ تجربی از بین بره و دانش آموزان درست و منطقی به سمت رشته ها هدایت شن نه با احساس پدر و مادر و جامعه جهان سومی ما... تا مثل من سه سال از بهترین روزهای عمرشون ****** نره.

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بستگی داره که شما چه قدر موفق باشید تو کارتون...
اینکه روزی چند ساعت بخواین کار کنین...
و متاسفانه!اینکه پارتی دارید یا نه...

سعی میکنم اکثریت رو بهت بگم!ممکنه استثنا هم پیدا شه...
در کل فیزیوتراپی که بحثش جداس...

در مورد زیست مولکولی ها نظر جالبی ندارم...!یا بهتره بگم جامعه نظر جالبی نداره در مورد علوم پایه...!

علوم ازمایشگاهی رشته ی پر طرفداری هست...ولی متاسفانه اونجوری نیست که همه فکرشو میکنن...!زدن ازمایشگاه با شرایط سخت(چه قبولی در دکترا,چه سرمایه و...)و با وجود دکترهای پاتولوژیست سخته دست یافتنش...

رادیولوژی رشته ی بدی نیست...بستگی به جایی که کار میکنین تا2تومن هم شاید بگیرید...حق اشعه میدن ولی ناچیز...

پرستاری رشته ی خوبیه...با یک جا کار کردن بستگی به جایی که کار میکنین حدود٣تومن ميگيريد.اکثرا چند جا کار میکنن و حقوق خوبی میگیرن...اگه عاشق رشتت باشی واست سخت نیست...ولی اگه نباشی متاسفانه ممکنه از لحاظ روحی اذیت بشی...ولی از نظر بازار کار و حقوق واقعا رشته ی خوبیه...از اشنایان کسای زیادی سراغ داشتم که از ترم4مشغول به کار کردن شدن در بیمارستان...

در مورد رشته ی اتاق عمل رشته ی خوبیه...اگه میتونین شرایط اتاق عملو تحمل کنین و با ایستادن سر پا مشکلی ندارید...حقوق رنج٢-٢٥٠٠براي يك جا...این روزها کیلینیک هایی که عمل انجام میدن زیاد شده...پس بازار کار خوبی داره و شما  میتونین چند جا کار کنین و حقوق خوبی بگیرید...ولی متاسفانه استقلال زیادی در این رشته وجود نداره...

رشته ی هوشبری هم تقریبا شرایط مشابهی داره از لحاظ درامد و نداشتن استقلال کافی...ولی میشه گفت بازار کار اتاق عمل بهتره...



از روی علاقه انتخاب کن...به موفقیت میرسی...

----------


## صادق خان

بینای سنجی درامدش خیلی خوبه .و نسبت به زحمتش فوق العادس

----------


## Masood11

> در رابطه با سایر رشته های پیرا هم میدونم ، اگه به نظرتون به دردتون میخوره بگید تا بگم اگرهم نه که ببخشید که خوب نبود ،امیدوارم روزی این علاقه و هیجان کاذب در مورد سه رشته ی تاپ تجربی از بین بره و دانش آموزان درست و منطقی به سمت رشته ها هدایت شن نه با احساس پدر و مادر و جامعه جهان سومی ما... تا مثل من سه سال از بهترین روزهای عمرشون ****** نره.


از رشته ی آبیاری گیاهاندریاییم چیزی میدونی بگو!!! :Yahoo (4):  کلن هر چی در مورد رشته ها میدونیا!!

از بقیه هم ممنونم بابت شرکت!

----------


## AmiR13

میگن یکی از مشکلات فیزیوتراپی هزینه اولیش هست (برا دستگاهاشو و اینا)
علوم آزمایشگاهی هم بازار کار خوبی میگن نداره.
ولی باید بیشتر تحقیق کرد...

----------


## mahsa92

تاپيك بسيار خوبيه ممنون از استارتر
رفع اسپم: حقوق يه پرستار از وقتي دولت تدبير و اميد اومده از ماهي ٨٠٠ رسيده به ٢ميليونو٥٠٠ بدون اضافه كاري
(مامان خودم پرستاره،البته كارش دفتريه ،سوپروايزر)
يك ساعتم اضافه كار نميره
الان فيش حقوقيش ٢٥٠٠ كه يكمم كسورات ميخوره دريافتيش ٢ميليونو١٠٠



عاغا من چند بار رفتم بيمارستان با مامانم،از پزشكي متنفر شدم،همينطور اتاق عمل!

كلا دوست دارم رشته اي برم ارتباط مستقيم با بيمار نداشته باشه
ولي با اين اوصاف بهترين و پول ساز ترين پرستاريه!(سال كنكور خودم  پايين بودا ك من نرفتم با اينكه قبول شدم ولي امسال ورق برگشت و باعث پشيموني و سركوفت خانواده شد!

----------


## mahsa92

اينجا كسي هست بتونه سه شاخه بهداشت رو با هم مقايسه كنه؟
حرفه اي -محيط -عمومي
كدوم بهتره؟

----------


## nahid

> اينجا كسي هست بتونه سه شاخه بهداشت رو با هم مقايسه كنه؟
> حرفه اي -محيط -عمومي
> كدوم بهتره؟


ابجی سلام. ازاد پرستاری تا چند هزار منطقه 3 میگیره؟؟

----------


## shaahin

یه توصیه برادرانه ،بچه ها حتما در رشته های پیرا پزشکی همونطور که دوستمون اشاره کرد به آبیاری گیاهان دریایی هم فکر کنید بسیار پردرآمد و متنوع است !!!!  :Yahoo (111):  
اتاق عمل : من در رابطه با نوع کارش حرفی نمیزنم چون تو اینترنت پره ، ولی باز به جان خودم !! تکنسین میشناسم با در آمد ماهیانه 25 میلیون تومن و حداقل درآمد این رشته هم مثل هوشبری 2 الی 3 تومن هستش ، فرق تکنسین اتاق عمل اینه که باید هم زرنگ و هم مقداری دستمال باشی!! ، اگه بتونی خودتو تو دل یه جراح جا بندازی هرجا میره با خودش تو رو میبره و دیگه نونت تو روغن میشه ، ولی اگه زرنگ هم نباشی همون در آمد حداقلی رو حتما خواهی داشت ، و خیلی خیلی سخت تر از هوشبری هست ، شما در اتاق عمل باید همه کار تقریبا بکنی، آچار فرانسه اتاق عمل، تکنسین اتاق عمل هست ، ولی هوشبر فقط کار بیهوشی و مراقبت از دور بیمار رو به عهده داره مثل ضربان و سطح هوشیاری حین عمل و... از طرفی تکنسین اتاق عمل آینده بهتری از هوشبری داره و میتونی سوپروایزر هم بشی که خب طبیعتا امتیازاتش خیلی بیشتره ، و خود تکنسین اتاق عمل تا ارشد داره ولی برای دکترا باید تغییر گرایش بدی و تغذیه و ... اینا بخونی.  ببخشید بابت طولانی بودن.

----------


## bbehzad

من خودم هوشبریم واسه کسی که دنباله ادامه تحصیله رشته خوبی نیست به نظرم پرستاری عالیه.ولی پرستیژ نداره

----------


## nahid

> من خودم هوشبریم واسه کسی که دنباله ادامه تحصیله رشته خوبی نیست به نظرم پرستاری عالیه.ولی پرستیژ نداره


​پرستاری ازاد چه رتبه ای میخواد؟؟؟؟منطقه 3

----------


## jimnana

کدوم رشته ها در حین تحصیل هم میتونی کار کنی و درامد داشته باشی؟

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> ​پرستاری ازاد چه رتبه ای میخواد؟؟؟؟منطقه 3


40 هزارم قبولی

----------


## jimnana

> من خودم هوشبریم واسه کسی که دنباله ادامه تحصیله رشته خوبی نیست به نظرم پرستاری عالیه.ولی پرستیژ نداره


آقا بهزاد درسایه هوشبری سخت تره یا پرستاری ؟؟؟؟ ینی کنار کدومشون راحت تر میشعه برا کنکور سال بعدم خوند

----------


## prince

> *
> 
> ممنون ولی اینو پارسال نوشتم،الان خودم ترم دوعم*


من دقت نكردم تاريخو .پس همه چي دستت اومده.موفق باشي  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NormaL

> من خودم هوشبریم واسه کسی که دنباله ادامه تحصیله رشته خوبی نیست به نظرم پرستاری عالیه.ولی پرستیژ نداره


پرستاری پرستیژ نداره؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> 
> ممنون ولی اینو پارسال نوشتم،الان خودم ترم دوعم*


پرستاری تبریز میخونی؟ خدا کمکت کنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

نمیدونم دوستان متذکر شدن یا نه ولی فیزیوتراپی پیراپزشکی نیست توانبخشی هست.

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


پرستاری تبریز میخونی؟ خدا کمکت کنه


چلاا؟؟؟*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> 
> چلاا؟؟؟*


بیمارستان متوجه میشی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## melodii

بنظر من بینایی سنجی ، رشته ی خیلی خوب و تمیز و باکلاس هست و اگر کار خوبی ارائه بدی ؛ پر درآمد

----------


## Saeed79

> بنظر من بینایی سنجی ، رشته ی خیلی خوب و تمیز و باکلاس هست و اگر کار خوبی ارائه بدی ؛ پر درآمد


آره دقیقا . اگه یه سرمایه ای هم واسه عینک فروشی داشته باشی دیگه از لحاظ درآمد کاملا تکمیله
شغل خیلی ساده تری هم هست نسبت به پزشکی و پیرا هایی مثل پرستاری

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

دوستان اگر کسی راجع به کاردرمانی یا گفتار اطلاعاتی داره میشه بگه.در اینترنت سرچ کردم چیز زیادی دستگیرم نشد اگر کسی خودش این رشته ها رو میخونه یا در اطرافیان کسی رو سراغ داره ممنون میشم کمکم کنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دوستان اگر کسی راجع به کاردرمانی یا گفتار اطلاعاتی داره میشه بگه.در اینترنت سرچ کردم چیز زیادی دستگیرم نشد اگر کسی خودش این رشته ها رو میخونه یا در اطرافیان کسی رو سراغ داره ممنون میشم کمکم کنه


یسری چیزای کلی بخوام بگم
*
کاردرمانی :
*
از زیرمجموعه ی رشته های علوم توانبخشی هست که بیشتر مربوط به برسی و ارزیابی و درمانه معلولینی هست که بخاطر سکته مغزی و بیماری های مختلف یا تصادفات یا عقب ماندگی های ذهنی یا کودکانی که با مشکل حرکتی به دنیا میان و... میشه.
یعنی یجورایی هم باید از لحاظ جسمی هم از لحاظ روانی افراد رو درمان و توانبخشی  کنید. هدف به حداکثر رسوندن استقلال افراد بیمار و ناتوان درانجام کارهای روزمره و فعالیت های اجتماعیه.

اگه بخوایم درمورد اینکه این رشته چه روحیات یا توانایی هایی رو میطلبه صحبت کنیم ، میشه گفت یه کاردرمانگر کسی هست که علاقمند به انسان ها هست و چون اغلب پروسه توانبخشی طولانیه پس نیاز به صبر وحوصله ی زیادی داره ، پس اگه متخصص این رشته به کارش و به مردم علاقه مند نباشه و صبر وحوصله نداشته باشه موفق نخواهد بود . 

بازار کارش خوبه و کشور حالاحالاها بهش نیاز داره
امکان فعالیت توی بیمارستان و کلینیک های توانبخشیه دولتی یا کلینیک خصوصی موجوده

درسهاي این رشته در طول تحصیل :

دروس پایه:
آناتومی (سر و گردن و تنه، اندام فوقانی، تحتانی، سطحی، اعصاب) ، استخوانشناسی، روانشناسی عمومی، روانپزشکی عمومی، رشد روانی ـ حرکتی، بیماريهاي داخلی.

دروس تخصصی: آشنایی با اصول توانبخشی و طب فیزیکی، واحد رادیولوژي، کاردرمانی در بیماريهاي مغز و اعصاب ، کاردرمانی در بیماريهاي ارتوپدي، کاردرمانی در بیماريهاي روماتولوژي ، کینزیولوژي و بیومکانیک، تکنیکهاي حرکت درمانی، کاردرمانی در بیماريهاي کودکان ، ارزشیابی و اندازهگیري قدرت عضلانی، کارآموزي بالینی، زبان تخصصی.




*گفتار درمانی* هم یکی از زیر مجموعه هاي علوم توانبخشی است و هدفش یاري رساندن به افراديه که دچار اختلالات گفتاري و زبانی هستن .کمک به افرادي که اختلالات تلفظی دارند، بیمارانی که اختلال در صوت دارند، بیمارانی که دچار آسیبهاي مغزي شده اند ( قدرت سخن گفتن نداشته یا بی ربط سخن میگویند)، یاري کردن ناشنوایان براي برقراري ارتباط کلامی، کمک به طیف گستردهاي از عقبماندگان ذهنی براي برقراري ارتباط کلامی
یک گفتار درمانگر میتواند در درمانگاه ها و مراکز بهداشت، مراکز ویژه توانبخشی و مراکز آموزش و پرورش استثنایی فعالیت بکند چون قسمت عمده کار در ارتباط با ناشنواها و کم شنواها است.

----------


## Saeed79

> دوستان اگر کسی راجع به کاردرمانی یا گفتار اطلاعاتی داره میشه بگه.در اینترنت سرچ کردم چیز زیادی دستگیرم نشد اگر کسی خودش این رشته ها رو میخونه یا در اطرافیان کسی رو سراغ داره ممنون میشم کمکم کنه


*کاردرمانی یجورایی مشابه فیزیوتراپی هستش . با این فرق که فیزیوتراپ با دستگاه کار میکنه ولی کاردرمان بدون دستگاه و با دستای خودش ( یعنی کار عملی تری هستش ) . درآمد و پرستیژ کمتری هم نسبت به فیزیو داره*

----------


## ayeh98

سلام کسی درباره ی رشته تغذیه اطلاعاتی داره؟ طرح داره یا نه ، وضعیت مهاجرت این رشته در مقایسه با فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی چطوریه

----------


## مینا0_0

> بنظر من بینایی سنجی ، رشته ی خیلی خوب و تمیز و باکلاس هست و اگر کار خوبی ارائه بدی ؛ پر درآمد


منم یا ژنتیک میرم یا پروتز دندان یا بینایی
هرسه رشته های خوبی ان فقد ژنتیک یکم مشکله درامدش ک اونم علاقه زیادی بهش دارم

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام کسی درباره ی رشته تغذیه اطلاعاتی داره؟ طرح داره یا نه ، وضعیت مهاجرت این رشته در مقایسه با فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی چطوریه


سلام. طرح داره اما اجباری نیست
وضعیت مهاجرتشون مثل همه

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ayeh98


سلام کسی درباره ی رشته تغذیه اطلاعاتی داره؟ طرح داره یا نه ، وضعیت مهاجرت این رشته در مقایسه با فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی چطوریه


درکل رشته های توانبخشی در حال حاضر به نظر خیلی بهتر میان
چه مهاجرت و چه موقعیت شغلی در کشور خودمون*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

دوستان ممنون میشم در مورد رشته های علوم ازمایشگاه واتاق عمل توضیح بدن وبازه قبولی چه دانشگاه ازاد و چه روزانه

----------


## NormaL

رفقا خواهشا کسایی که در حال حاضر مشغول تحصیل توی رشته های به اصطلاح درجه دو ی تجربی(هرچند این لفظ اشتباهه) هستن بیان و تجربه ی دانشگاه رفتنشونو با ما در میون بذارن
حتی اونایی که مجازی بودن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MMdibi

عارف تو مشهد  3 تا لایو گذاشته، کامل بود*arefgroup*


تو اینستا بزنید
سه تا لایو جدیدش، اینای سال پیش خیلی خوب نبود.

هر کدومش حدودا یک ساعت صحبت کردن.

----------


## mh81

نظرتون راجع به شنوایی شناسی چیه؟
از نظر موقعیت شغلی درامد و مناسب بودن یا نبودن برای مهاجرت و...

----------


## NaKayama

اینجا فقط در مورد رشته های پیراپزشکی پرسیده شده اما من میخوام به شکل کلی در مورد رشته هایی که خارج کشور حداقل تو ترکیه درآمد بالایی دارن بگم خواستید منبع هم میتونم بذارم و این برای 12 2022 هست
اولیش که تخصص پزشکیه
وکالت (فقط برای کشوری که توش وکالت میخونید معتبره چون قوانین کشورها متفاوته و وکالت بین المللی تو ایران رو هم میدونم خیلی قبول ندارن بقیه کشورا)
خلبان (بر خلاف ایران کشوری مثل ترکیه نیاز مبرم به خلبان زن و مرد دارن)
مهندسی برنامه نویسی 
مهندس نفت (اینم بعضی کشورا حساسن روی استخدام ایرانی ها)
دندانپزشک (بر خلاف ایران دندانپزشکی و داروسازی خیلی پولساز نیستن)
پروفسور (هر رشته ای ولی خوب رشته های stem خیلی خوبه)
پرستار
این رو مد نظر قرار بدید که ممکنه بعدها بخوایید مهاجرت کنید این رشته ها پتانسیل بالایی براتون ایجاد میکنند

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NaKayama


اینجا فقط در مورد رشته های پیراپزشکی پرسیده شده اما من میخوام به شکل کلی در مورد رشته هایی که خارج کشور حداقل تو ترکیه درآمد بالایی دارن بگم خواستید منبع هم میتونم بذارم و این برای 12 2022 هست
اولیش که تخصص پزشکیه
وکالت (فقط برای کشوری که توش وکالت میخونید معتبره چون قوانین کشورها متفاوته و وکالت بین المللی تو ایران رو هم میدونم خیلی قبول ندارن بقیه کشورا)
خلبان (بر خلاف ایران کشوری مثل ترکیه نیاز مبرم به خلبان زن و مرد دارن)
مهندسی برنامه نویسی 
مهندس نفت (اینم بعضی کشورا حساسن روی استخدام ایرانی ها)
دندانپزشک (بر خلاف ایران دندانپزشکی و داروسازی خیلی پولساز نیستن)
پروفسور (هر رشته ای ولی خوب رشته های stem خیلی خوبه)
پرستار
این رو مد نظر قرار بدید که ممکنه بعدها بخوایید مهاجرت کنید این رشته ها پتانسیل بالایی براتون ایجاد میکنند


خیلی ممنون واقعا
اطلاعات مفیدی بود*

----------

